# EOS-1D Mk IV Firmware Wish List



## Steve Todd (Jul 21, 2010)

I was really hoping the recently released firmware update for the 1D4 would contain a little more. judging from the size, maybe a separate update is in the works for other than the Video changes/fixes of the last update.

I'd sure like to see the following, call it my wish list:
1. Make the multi controller (joystick) able to make quick changes on the rear LCD from the Info screen, ala the 5D Mk II/7D.
2. Add a manual sound level screen, also like that of the 5D2/7D.
3. Make the spot focus function work with all lenses, not just the big guns.
4. Add a function to quickly jump between focus point expansion/disable expansion modes. This would really help in focusing on small, fast moving subjects/subjects desired point of focus without having the point shift off the desired point in AI Servo. Would really benefit BIF and sports shooters.
5. Add a Function to quickly select separate cards for separate "Quality" independently. Eg, shooting "L" on the CF card and then quickly shooting an image to the SD card as "RAW" without having to go through all the current steps.
There are probably more, I just can't think of them right now (senior moment)!


----------



## ORZOWEI (Dec 3, 2010)

I sign this wish list, and also if possible it could be great to have virtual horizon as in the 7D...


----------

